# 2a 3c VHI company plan extra/one plus plan, renewal in January is €3,100.



## ThomasAquinas (20 Jun 2013)

Apologies if I make a mess of this but looking for any advise anybody may have trying to make sure we are getting value for money but a bit at sea with it all. 

We are a family of five currently have *VHI company plan extra* for myself an my husband and our 15/14 and 4 yr old kids are on the *one plus plan*. 

I just want to be sure if somebody needs surgery or hospitalisation we are properly covered.  we do not go to the doctors very much and have no outstanding medical conditions. 

I pay the VHI through my salary but the annual cost due for renewal in January is €3,100.

 I like the idea of not forking out the money in a lump sum but would do it if I were getting better value. 

many Thanks for any ideas.

Ruth


----------



## ajapale (30 Jul 2013)

Hi Ruth and Welcome to AAM,

Ive expanded your title a little and hopefully you will get a reply.

aj


----------



## emeralds (30 Jul 2013)

We have moved from VHI company plan extra - two adults, with two kids on parents and kids plan - to glohealth better plan. Saved over €800. Very comparable cover.


----------

